# Lodging the Adoption Order



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

For those of you who have been past lodging the adoption order stage.....

I was under the impression that once the form was filled out I was to send it to LO's SW who would lodge it on our behalf. LO is out of area so it needs to be lodged in same place as the placement order was made. 

Can it be posted - in which case I can post it myself to relevant court or does it need to be put in by hand?

Lo's SW and team seem to be a bit unclear themselves as to what happens so hoping one of you lovely people might be able to advise what you did. 

I'm upset because I did everything bang on time for the AO to be lodged and this is going to delay it it seems as nobody seems sure what they need to do!

Thank you in advance


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Rsm we gave ours to wee man's sw as there was a section on the form about bf we were unable to complete and there is a large section that they have to complete about the placement. We gave ours in sept and it wasn't lodged until end of nov early dec - maddening. But first date came through for only a week ish later! HTH x


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

We filled a bit in and lo's sw completed it. She didn't"t lodge it for several months. You can send the completed form to court and they will then give the sw a certain amount of time to supply additional information.  Would depend in part on who is paying the fee.


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

We pay the fee and the reimburse. Also my SW says we need to lodge it in the court where the placement order was made but LO SW says a local court. I don't want to do that as it will then give birth family our location so surely this is not what I'm supposed to do. 

I'm getting stressed from it already 😒


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We had a choice and we opted for the court where the placement order was granted in as we too didn't want that info being available to bf. I think it's up to you. Don't get stressed sweetie. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

might be worth giving the adoption section at your local court a ring and ask how it works - my brain is rather rusty at the minute so can't remember exactly but am sure you can lodge the application wherever you want and ask for the hearing wherever you want.  So could perhaps lodge somewhere closer to you for travel but not so close to give away where you live. It's probably best not to post it so that if there is an error on the application form, they will be able to highlight it quickly rather than having to post it back to be rectified.  Our sw lodged ours but we are a local placement and lo's sw is from same la as ours.  If we'd waited for lo's sw to do it, we'd still be waiting! Good luck


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

It seems now from various conversations to and fro that I have to lodge it myself. Therefore SW is now posting the forms that I posted to her back to me to then post back to a court!! What a palava. I'm going to ring the court where the placement order was granted to see what they advise.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We're out of area too..

We had a form from SW which was partially completed, we then sent this and the cheque directly to the court which was local to LO. We then got a letter back with confirmation and after directions hearing a letter to say where we'd like celebration hearing so we can have that locally.

X


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm going to phone the court where the placement order was made myself today. 

You've all been really helpful - thank you so much I love this group


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

It's best to lodge with the Court that made the placement order as BP get notice of the proceedings which obviously have the Court details on.  The Court will happily move the celebration hearing to another venue for you, whichever is your closest family Court.  Our adoption was an out of area adoption so we lodged at the County Court where PO made and managed to have the celebration hearing at our local Magistrates as they even agreed to move down a court tier to make the day easier for us. The application is straightforward and the placing LA should be able to give you any info required for BP - it should all be in the various reports you've already had. Don't worry what you put into the application as BP don't see the application at all. 
I find it quite shocking the lack of help SW give at this time but they generally rely on their own legal team to do any paperwork, ours actually admitted she'd never seen the forms before and she wasn't newly qualified !!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

It does make me laugh how nothing is standard practice! How can there be so many ways of doing the same thing? It doesn't have to be at the court of the po but its usual because as bulmer says bp's can attend so if you choose your local court you're giving them a clue as to where to find you. The form has to go to the court you choose to do the hearing.
We didn't complete the form at all. Sw filled it in and sent for us to sign an I then Hand delivered it myself.


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

I ended up ringing the PO court myself and spoke to a lovely lady. She said to absolutely send it to them but just put I the covering letter the address of the court we would like to have the celebration day at. 

Lo's social worker actually asked me what happens next after I've submitted the form!!!!


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Soooooo it's in the post on its way to the court as we speak - sent it special delivery so should be there tomorrow. 

Let the waiting and stressing begin!!!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Rsm we got the originals & letter for directions hearing within a week, directions hearing 8 weeks later then actual adoption order hearing 2 weeks later...

We've hit a brick wall with contesting though...Hope yours breezes through x


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

We've been told to expect that BM Will probably contest. I ha d no idea what happens if that is the case - it's horrible


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

We submitted to LO's LA as they submit the paperwork. Plus there were BP details we did not know. Luckily they submitted it within a week and like Littlepoppy we got a letter a week later with the hearing dates, telling us we didn't need to attend.

Littlepoppy & RSM, BM contested at ours. She was given leave and had 14 days to submit her objection in writing. We got a letter confirming that date, the date the objection would be heard and the decision date. In all about 1 month after the initial hearing the AO was granted so fingers crossed the same for you! Apparently it's becoming common place if BP's object to allow them to contests so that they were given a chance of that final say. It doesn't help our nerves though.

Now we await to hear from out court the date of our LO's celebration day.

x


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

We aren't allowed to apply for our LOs AO until August, but our SW said we could actually do all the paperwork ourselves with a little help from the Clerk of the court and omit a solicitor altogether! SW has offered us a template to follow and an example paper to help guide us. The LOs SW still has to complete the section 17 form, but apparently it's quite straight forward to complete the forms and takes only a few nights work. 

Has anyone here ever completed and submitted their AO forms without using a solicitor?


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

I did. Didn't hang around for the sws to do the annexe a either. Filled in and submitted bang on ten weeks. Court then issued directions as to when the annexe a should be completed.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

We didn't use a solicitor. We completed everything we could apart from bf info and sw report. when giving it back to sw i included an additional numbered appendix listing what the sw needed to insert and where  lol. It still took from sep to dec....the world of ss!!!!!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

As above we submitted via LA but didn't use a solicitor. WeeMoo, are you in Scotland? If so is probably different there.

x


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes we are in Scotland, so your likely right Mafergal it will be different here. 

Sorry RSM for hyjacking post!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

you don't need a solicitor if you're in England.  The local authority legal will deal with all the issues if birth family seek leave to oppose, the only thing adopters have to do is turn up for the good bit at the end when the order has been granted. You'll get a copy of all the directions so you know dates but the whole court process pretty much happens without us! Hope you get a date soon


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't be silly ask away - you are not hijacking we are all friends together 😀


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Hi Weemofrazz, we are in Scotland and did not use a solicitor. This was in 2012. Our SW said we could use a solicitor but don't really have to as process was quite straight forward. There was however a man from a legal firm who came out to speak to us about our legal obligations and responsibilities (sorry can't remember what his title was) but that was all part of the AO we had applied for. He had to review things and give a recommendation to court. 

Initially our SW filled in her bits bang on time, then we did our part and we then handed the papers into court. Took 3 months before we had our date. It was just us 3 there, we knew BM was not going to attend. 

I think our LA is pretty quick when it comes to lodging the adoption order as it means they won't have to pay any further foster care money to us once the AO is granted. Just saying...


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks rsm and Kaytie  

We dont get any FC money at all so theres no motivation on the part of the LA there  

I feel a bit more confident about it all now so I reckon I'll do some homework and submitt everything ourselves, just have to hope BF doesn't appeal


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Did anyone have to submit their marriage certificate? I'm unsure. My passport has my married name. 

Thanks GG x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

GG you will have to submit your marriage certificate if you are in England - not sure if you are in Scotland


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

I didn't submit my marriage certificate - I didn't see anywhere where it said I had to just two copies of our passport pages. Blimey I read through it so many times I hope I didn't miss that part!! I'm assuming the court will contact me if anything is omitted


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

we had to send our marriage certificate but we are in wales.
RSM- I should think the court will def be in touch if there is a problem.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm in England so think I'll just submit it, if I can find it!!!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Were England an submitted passport page & marriage cert x


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh man I feel sick now I might have delayed things 😔


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

We are in England and had to submit our civil partnership certificate even though our passports are in our married names. We didn't originally send it, the instructions are not clear that you have to. As we submitted via the LA they contacted me the next day asking for it so we popped it straight in the post.

x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't worry RSM it's fine, max if a delay is a matter of days x


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

It's really not clear at all is it. Reading back the form I see it says....."if you are submitting evidence of marriage a certified copy etc etc. 

It doesn't read please submit evidence of marriage....

The paperwork arrived at the court last Thursday - when am I likely to hear anything?


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

It really depends on your court. Ours arrived December (bad time of year!) and we didn't hear anything for nearly two months. Directions hearing wasn't until mid march. But have heard others with much quicker turn around. Good luck!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We submitted one in January, got documents returned within a week an two weeks later got the letter with directions hearing date set for May...

Second one submitted March, documents returned within a week and same two weeks we got a letter for directions hearing in July...

From the directions hearing we got a letter within the same week for the full adoption order hearing to be granted, still not granted from the January lodging due to contesting, court date within days so we shall see!!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ours was submitted end of nov/beginning of dec and first hearing date was 2 weeks later. second/final hearing planned for end of jan. turned out we had complications discovered at second hearing and granting of order was delayed till April.


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Well I guess the fact that I didn't include our marriage cert didn't matter after all as we heard back from the court with first hearing in August. Seems like a lifetime away but at least we've got a first date. Onwards and upwards....


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

August will be here before you know it - fab news xx


----------

